# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Ταλαντωτές >  >  LINEAR FM 100 watt - ΜΕΛΕΤΗ ΤΡΟΠΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΚΑΤΑΣΚΕΥΗ

## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Καλησπερα σας...

Προσφατα επεσε στα χερια μου ενα pll exiter 100watt ενος φιλου για επισκευη.
Μιας λοιπον ειχα κι εγω καποια υλικα απο παλια, σκεφτηκα για να μην καθονται ετσι
μεσα στα κουτια, ειπα να αντιγραψω και να τροποποιησω την πλακετα του λινεαρ 100watt.
Η πλακετα λοιπον μελετηθηκε και σχεδιαστικε εκ νεου πανω στο χαλκο και τροποποιηθηκε
προσθετοντας τριπλο φιλτρο αποριψης αρμονικων... που δεν ειχε, και προσθετοντας ακομα βατομετρο 
και στασιμομετρο οπως θα δειτε και παρακατω στης φωτο.
 Με τη βοηθεια του σιδερωματος ως γνωστο, τυπωθηκε πανω στην πλακετα.
Μετα εγινε η αποχαλκωση με καυστικη σοδα με αρκετα καλο αποτελεσμα θα ελεγα
κι υστερα ξετρυπηθηκε, ακολουθησε επικασιτερωση και μετα το μονταρισμα... μεχρι που βγηκε
το ποιο κατω αποτελεσμα που βλεπετε στης φωτο.
Τωρα μενει η τοποθετηση της μεσα στο κουτι για να αρχισουν τα πειραματα...
Η οδηγηση θα γινει με ενα πλλ της RDVV υποβιβασμενο στο 1watt που χρειαζεται 
οδηγηση το λινεαρ.
Το λινεαρ οπως θα καταλαβατε πολλοι ειναι γνωστης εταιριας με το τρανζιστορ MRF317
στην εξοδο.


Η αρχικη πλακετα ηταν αυτη    LINEAR FM MRF317 original.jpg



και η μετατροπη

1 FORUM.jpg 2 FORUM.jpg

----------

parask956 (13-03-17), 

Tsitoglou (27-04-21), 

vasilllis (13-03-17)

----------


## crown

Μπραβο Γιωργο για την αψογη δουλεια σου.
Το δοκιμασεs? και αν ναι πωs απεδωσε τα εβγαλε τα 150

Δεν ανεβαζειs και το PCB  να το κανουμε και εμειs

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Ευχαριστω φιλε κωστα....
δεν το εχω δοκιμαση ακομα γιατι πρεπει να το βαλω μεσα στο κουτι.
Θα το δοκιμασω ομως συντομα, 
οσο για τα watt δεν βγαζει το MRF317 150watt, αλλα γυρω στα 100,
εκτος βεβαια αν βαλουμε αλλο τραντζιστορ στην εξοδο.

----------


## sotron1

Μπράβο.   :Thumbup:

----------


## badsak

Ωραιος Γιωργο... All time classic MRF317.
Mονο μια μικρη παρατηρηση, στην φωτογραφια σου στην βαθμιδα του φιλτρου αρμονικων 
η εχεις ξεχασει να βαλεις πυκνωτες....η οταν εβγαλες την φωτο δεν ειχες τελειωσει ακομα με την κατασκευη. :Smile:

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Σωστη η παρατηρηση σου σακη... δεν εχω ξεχαση να βαλω πυκνωτες στα φιλτρα,
αλλα οταν τραβηξα την φωτο δεν ειχα τελειωση ακομα την κατασκευη.

----------


## badsak

> Σωστη η παρατηρηση σου σακη... δεν εχω ξεχαση να βαλω πυκνωτες στα φιλτρα,
> αλλα οταν τραβηξα την φωτο δεν ειχα τελειωση ακομα την κατασκευη.



Το φανταστικα... αλλα καμια φορα απο τον ενθουσιασμο μας και την βιασυνη μας...ξεχναμε και κατιτις.....

----------


## staurosv

αυτα  τα  λινεαρ  ειναι  μουφα  δεν ειναι  broadband   πρεπει  να  το  φερεις  με  τους  πυκνωτες  στη  συχνωτητα  που  θα  δουλευει  καλυτερα  mosfet

----------


## GSA-ELECTRONIC

Δεν ειναι μουφα μια χαρα δουλευει, αλλωστε ολα τα λινεαρ δεν ειναι απολυτα 
broad band σε ολη την μπαντα, το προσαρμοζης στην συχνοτητα που το θες,
και λογικο στης ακρες να εχει καποια αποκληση, αλλωστε δεν το κανεις βολτες
σε ολη την μπαντα συνεχεια, το βαζεις εκει που θες και παιζει.

Στο συγκεκριμενο με οδηγηση 1watt πηρα μεχρι 104watt στα τεστ που του εκανα στα 27volt.
ταση, μια χαρα ειναι.

----------


## teslok

Καλημέρα σας υπάρχει από την πλακετα το pcb .....προσπαθησα να στείλω π.μ αλλά δεν τα καταβερα δυστυχώς. ... Ευχαριστώ

----------


## adzic

bok, moguΔe je dobiti detalje za izgradnju homebrew

----------


## josemoises

Hola amigos, ΒΏpueden publicar diagramas, componentes y diseΓ±os? estare agradecido..atte
Moises calderon

----------

